# Create a Power Query Folder- Table not in "expected format"



## andrew58695 (May 18, 2017)

Hi,

I'm trying to set up some queries where I can add spreadsheets of similar structure to a folder and they will be added to a master table. The data is essentially just a time sheet for employees that includes dates.

Whenever I try to create my master file, I create a new query from folder, and can see my list of files (I'm testing with two). They show just with file details. I go to edit, click the combine binaries button in the first column, and I get a error: 

DataFormat.Error: External table is not in the expected format.Details:
    3181003b-2873-4300-858d-60224fabacad.XLS

What's happening? I've recreated the files and copied over the exact contents multiple times. They are both in .xslx format and I a using Excel 2010. My master sheet is brand new.


----------



## gazpage (May 22, 2017)

Do you have latest version of Power Query


----------

